# BEST Foundation for Bridal/Photography?



## jeanna (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Everyone!

It's been a while since I've posted here!! Anyway, I've been doing alot more weddings lately and my goal is to specialize in bridal makeup. I'm still experimenting with different foundations and I haven't been able to find one that I LOVE for bridal work. 

So far, I've tried MAC's Select SPF 15 (ok in person, but not GREAT in photographs because of the SPF), Studio Tech (ok in person/photographs, but not so great looking on brides with drier skintypes; sometimes tends to cake)... Right now, I use a mixture of MAC Face & Body with Select Cover-Up concealer. So far, it's worked the best, but because F&B is so thin and runny, it takes a few layers to get a fuller coverage.

Any suggestions on new foundations and/or tips on how to make my existing foundations work better would be appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





THANK YOU!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't know if it's the 'best', but i use Moistureblend mainly for any of my clients (which is mainly bridal). I love that stuff. I found that it looks good in the pics i take


----------



## Eemaan (Jul 25, 2006)

bit O/T but moistureblend wears off too easily i think, with a wedding youd need it to last all day?


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmmm, i've had no problems at all so far. I do powder it afterwards, and it has been good even after about 8-9 hours.
Is there anything you recommend?


----------



## jeanna (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 
_I don't know if it's the 'best', but i use Moistureblend mainly for any of my clients (which is mainly bridal). I love that stuff. I found that it looks good in the pics i take 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I've seen your bridal posts as well as your tutorials around here and your brides are definitely gorgeous! My only concern is that MoistureBlend made me break out horribly and it's made me afraid to take the risk on clients. Do you use a primer at all?


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 25, 2006)

i use the mac skin prep and prime under the foundation, nothing else really. 
UBPP for the eyes, but thats a different topic lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 25, 2006)

i used clinique continuous coverage. it's thiiiiick makeup but it hung around ALL DAY long.


----------



## annrose (Aug 9, 2006)

RCMA, Giorgio Armani LSF or Make Up Forever Face & Body photograph beautifully


----------



## angela (May 31, 2008)

its been a while since ive been on here too!! make-up forever face and body hands down! lasts all day and night photographs beautifully too. A little pricey, but MAC foundations just dont cut it anymore for me. I usually run it through airbrush (thin it out a little w/ fix +) but using a brush works well too! its thin enough to not look caked on but has high coverage.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 2, 2008)

When I used to be a model for bridal makeup ads they used Eliz Arden, Estee Lauder and Chanel on me, rarely other brands. They never used moisturizer or primer, they used alot of powder. Shiny skin doesn't translate well under really hot, bright lights. I got repowdered every five minutes.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 4, 2008)

Not available yet, but around August I think Makeup Forever is coming out with HD foundation to compliment the new HD powder. Great for photography!


----------



## foomph (Jun 4, 2008)

Question: I'm getting married soon and was planning on using studio fix powder as my foundation.  Am I correct in that this photographs too light?  Ack!  I need to do my own makeup and am wondering if I should get a different foundation for my wedding?  Thanks!


----------



## VMA Beauty (Jun 5, 2008)

Hands down, the best foundation for bridal is Awake's Renovation. It's a japanese line, and the research that went into making this foundation, is
incredible. I've been a makeup artist for the past twelve years and I've tried
every type of foundation known to woman/mankind. Awake, rules, because it gives awesome coverage without looking cakey and it helps to firm the skin...can be used by anyone (no matter the age). Oh last but not least
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it photographs...Beautiful! It's pricey, $55.00 a bottle...but worth it.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VMA Beauty* 

 
_Hands down, the best foundation for bridal is Awake's Renovation. It's a japanese line, and the research that went into making this foundation, is
incredible. I've been a makeup artist for the past twelve years and I've tried
every type of foundation known to woman/mankind. Awake, rules, because it gives awesome coverage without looking cakey and it helps to firm the skin...can be used by anyone (no matter the age). Oh last but not least
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it photographs...Beautiful! It's pricey, $55.00 a bottle...but worth it._

 
That sounds devine!  Where can we find this foundation in the US?


----------



## VMA Beauty (Jun 5, 2008)

You can purchase the foundation at Bergdoff Goodman, Henri Bendel and I believe Neimann Marcus. This foundation has a cult following, and not many know of it. I worked with the line when it was first intorduced to the market about 8 years ago...When i first tried it...I was sold!


----------



## Growing Wings (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm also looking for the perfect bridal foundation.  Has anyone trued Lancome Photogenic Ultra Comfort Foundation?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd also suggest MUFE face and body. It photographs really well. Definitely wouldn't use studio fix.


----------



## frocher (Jun 5, 2008)

MUFE face and body is excellent, topped with MUFE high def powder.


----------



## Sugarstar1980 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foomph* 

 
_Question: I'm getting married soon and was planning on using studio fix powder as my foundation.  Am I correct in that this photographs too light?  Ack!  I need to do my own makeup and am wondering if I should get a different foundation for my wedding?  Thanks!_

 
I have the exact same question!  I layer that over my liquid foundation because I have problem skin and SF powder is one of the only things that really sets my look.  Any other products that are similar the don't photograph so light?

Thanks


----------



## foomph (Jun 6, 2008)

Shooooooooooooooooot!  Sounds like I gotta get me some MUFE face and Body...Thank you so much everyone!  Can I still ue my select sheer loose and pressed powder with the MUFE face and body, or do I really need to get the MUFE powder?  Thanks!!


----------



## macedout (Jun 6, 2008)

as far as MAC, full coverage foundation was tauted by our freestanding store as the best for photoshoots, etc.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jun 6, 2008)

Studio Fix Fluid...works great for TV & print!


----------



## foomph (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, so I got really nervous about this and went online for a MAC live chat.  I posted it in the MAC live chat corner but basically she recommended studio stick and select cover up.


----------



## ximenall (Jun 23, 2008)

I like kryolan ultrafoundation, looks fantastic in person and photography.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 26, 2008)

anothe vote for MUFE F&B.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 27, 2008)

Does Awake really come in only 3 shades?


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 15, 2008)

*Need help for wedding makeup!*

Hey guys, I'm going to be in my cousin's wedding the end of this month and I'm trying to figure out what foundation products to use. Normally I don't wear anything more than a little concealer and Revlon Skinlights. But my cousin is a diva and I want to make her I look great for her wedding and photos. One of the big things I'm concerned about is that we'll be taking lots of pictures outside in the middle of the day (the wedding is in Atlanta) and I want to make sure I won't look too shiny (or have makeup sliding down my face yuck!). I'm open to all brands (I have a MAC counter at the mall close by and a Sephora about 35min away). I also feel bad going into to MAC or Sephora and having them help me with a ton of products and then not buying any till I see my other options. So I wanted to get some ideas before I go either place. Thanks so much in advance guys


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Need help for wedding makeup!*

Make Up For Ever's Mat Velvet + photographs beautifully, give it a try. It's medium to near full coverage foundation, but you can sheer it with a little primer or apply it with a foundation brush or the 187 for a sheerer application.


----------



## Sapphie (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_MUFE face and body is excellent, topped with MUFE high def powder._

 
Hi!  Thanks for the foundation recommendation! I was all ready to go into MAC foundations but this thread has changed my mind! I am just starting out as a freelancer in the bridal industry and was wondering if you could recommend 3 foundation colours in MUFE F&B that I could start with to mix and match?  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you have any concealer & bronzer recommendations that would be awesome! Ta


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 15, 2008)

I just picked up MUFE Face & Body Foundation and the HD powder today and I LOOOOOVE them! Even the beau thought my face looked flawless and he said he didn't even think I was wearing anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was disappointed at Sephora though. The SA I asked for help was not very nice and seemed to want to be rid of me quickly. I told her I was interested in MUFE and was unsure between the F&B or the Mat Velvet for a wedding I'm in this month (hot Atlanta sun for pictures). First she goes into a lecture about primer (I already told her that I had MAC Prep + Prime) then starts badmouthing MUFE and steered me away from them. She then tries to sell me Laura Mercier (not that I have anything against this brand, but I was there for MUFE which I had said) without even swatching me. So I told her I was very interested in MUFE and that I just needed help finding my color. She picks up the one I had been looking at, dabs a little on my face and says "yup this one will work," hands me a new one and just walks away. When I was getting rung up I overhear that she's a manager! *sigh* I emailed Sephora outlining what happened and that I was very disappointed and would probably just shop online from now on (I have to make a special trip 45min away to the nearest Sephora). Grr. I swear I'm not demanding, but I didn't want to feel like I was 'bothering her' by asking a simple question.


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 16, 2008)

*claps hands* I am not the only one who finds certain Sephora sales clerks pushy and bitchy?!  I thought I was!!  

Isn't it rude and fkn annoying that they treat their customers like problems they want to go away?  I have had great experiences in Sephora but lately it seems like they only want to push certain products and rush you through your makeup buying experience.  So frustrating!  I shop online now too!!  so much easier than dealing with the crowds and the "MA " bs.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I just picked up MUFE Face & Body Foundation and the HD powder today and I LOOOOOVE them! Even the beau thought my face looked flawless and he said he didn't even think I was wearing anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was disappointed at Sephora though. The SA I asked for help was not very nice and seemed to want to be rid of me quickly. I told her I was interested in MUFE and was unsure between the F&B or the Mat Velvet for a wedding I'm in this month (hot Atlanta sun for pictures). First she goes into a lecture about primer (I already told her that I had MAC Prep + Prime) then starts badmouthing MUFE and steered me away from them. She then tries to sell me Laura Mercier (not that I have anything against this brand, but I was there for MUFE which I had said) without even swatching me. So I told her I was very interested in MUFE and that I just needed help finding my color. She picks up the one I had been looking at, dabs a little on my face and says "yup this one will work," hands me a new one and just walks away. When I was getting rung up I overhear that she's a manager! *sigh* I emailed Sephora outlining what happened and that I was very disappointed and would probably just shop online from now on (I have to make a special trip 45min away to the nearest Sephora). Grr. I swear I'm not demanding, but I didn't want to feel like I was 'bothering her' by asking a simple question._

 
oh man sorry to hear that! usually thats how my MAC MA's are and then the Sephora MA's are the helpful friendly ones to me. 

but dont let the awful MA turn you away from MUFE. alot of times i end up swatching myself or swatching my friends on my own if they are busy, or find a helpful MA that is available


----------



## abrody (Aug 16, 2008)

i find that mac foundations look great in photos and evens out the skintone but looks shocking in real life. when i've seen it on other women, their pores seem so enlarged and you can actually see how thick it is. definitely not a good look to be sporting on your wedding day.
|
i personally have had fantastic results with dior pure light. the shade selection is quite poor but once you find a shade that's right for your OR after you've mixed it (shade 100 is an excellent neutral) it just looks superb. 

i would say it's a med coverage but is buildable. looks flawless in photos. i'm generally very very oily but this works wonderfully with a dusting of blot powder on top.


----------



## user79 (Aug 17, 2008)

I've heard that the Ben Nye foundations are _great _for photography, and they are affordable. Ben Nye was created for film, tv, photography and stage so the finish would be suitable for photography. They come in so many shades too.


----------



## MACnickels (Aug 17, 2008)

I do a lot of weddings, I generally use moisture cover, and mineralized pressed powder. If their skin needs more, I use fix fluid. Sometimes I like diorskin. I always use blot loose powder on the tzone. I really like BE face primer. It's similar to smashbox, but thinner. Please don't ever use studio fix powder on your wedding day, it will look crazy in pictures.


----------



## anshu7 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Need help for wedding makeup!*

i agree with the poster above.makeup forever has good foundations.u cud also try armani silk fabric fdtn. and for cheeks u may want to check out Bobbi brown pot rouge.avoid foundations with spf.


----------



## ThisLadyIzLuvly (Oct 5, 2008)

ladies, I just want to thank you all for weighing in on this question. A couple of months ago i thought FOR SURE i was going with MAC foundation for my wedding day (11/01/08)...then i ran across several posts all over the internet that reported ladies breaking out horribly from MAC..sigh.

i just checked MUFE Face and Body on Makeupalley and am really excited about the positive reviews.

u guys are great!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Anytime I shoot I am always coated in Studio fix Stick foundation! I think thats the one! It stays on really well. And then you can spray it with some charged water for a more dewy look!


----------



## willow_81_vn (Oct 9, 2008)

vote for MUFE F&B.Wow wow, wonderful!!But I want to find the big size : 120ml and 200ml.It's not available


----------



## user79 (Oct 9, 2008)

I honestly think MAC foundation is not very good...you could also try out RCMA, Cinema Secrets, or Joe Blasco. They are more professional brands and can be purchased online at 

Camera Ready Cosmetics


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 29, 2008)

I find all MAC foundations photograph terribly, why on earth do they put SPF in all of them and then claim to be a brand for professional use. 

I really want to get MUFE HD - I am assuming since it's launch the F&B and Matte Velvet are not the best anymore?


----------



## beby24 (Oct 28, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I didnt want to start a new one.  This one is about a year old but I wanted to get other people's input on finding good bridal foundation to add to my kit.

Any new discoveries?  I'd love to hear what foundations you all are using for your bridal clients and why you like them.

Thanks


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 28, 2009)

I love MUFE HD and MAC F&B if you only need light coverage (or for summer, since it sticks pretty well). I adore Revlon Colorstay, but it has SPF in it, which sucks...that stuff would be great for weddings, since it has amazing staying power.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 28, 2009)

I def don't like MAC's foundation for photos. I have tried Studio Sculpt and Studio Fix and both look like they're too light when I take pictures indoor (with flash) eventhough they're perfect match in natural light :/

MUFE HD photographs amazingly though. I always look like I'm not wearing makeup in photos when I wear this


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm yet another for MUFE face and body. It lasts alllllll day long and looks great in photos. You can also use it to airbrush as well.


----------



## beby24 (Oct 28, 2009)

on the MUFE HD and the MUFE F&B
what shades do you suggest one starts with?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beby24* 

 
_on the MUFE HD and the MUFE F&B
what shades do you suggest one starts with?_

 
Can you give more information about your skin color?  Do you know what color you are in MAC?


----------



## beby24 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Can you give more information about your skin color? Do you know what color you are in MAC?_

 

I have no idea what shade I am on MAC.  I really dont use much foundation and what I have is Chanel.  

I want to add these to my kit.  That is why I ask for a good range.  I work mostly on caucasian and latin ppl.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beby24* 

 
_I have no idea what shade I am on MAC.  I really dont use much foundation and what I have is Chanel.  

I want to add these to my kit.  That is why I ask for a good range.  I work mostly on caucasian and latin ppl._

 
If you only require foundation for fair and latin skintone, I would say for HD foundation get 115 and 117 for light skin, 118 for medium light (this is what I wear), 123 and 127 for latin skintone.


----------



## beby24 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_If you only require foundation for fair and latin skintone, I would say for HD foundation get 115 and 117 for light skin, 118 for medium light (this is what I wear), 123 and 127 for latin skintone._

 

Thank you
I was thinking of starting out with 110 120 140 170 & 180  but I am still not sure


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beby24* 

 
_Thank you
I was thinking of starting out with 110 120 140 170 & 180  but I am still not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Honestly I think 170 and 180 are dark for your clientele. 120 has very yellow tones, perhaps best suited for someone with fair asian skintone.


----------



## beby24 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Honestly I think 170 and 180 are dark for your clientele. 120 has very yellow tones, perhaps best suited for someone with fair asian skintone._

 

thank you


----------



## InTheFade (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a NW20 in MAC, I wear MSFNatural in medium as well. 

Can anyone suggest what would be a good match for my skintone in MUFE face and body?

Thanks muchly!


----------



## macmistress (Feb 16, 2010)

hey guys, the hd finishing powder, is it okay to use on asian skin tones? can it be used as mattifying powder or should i use a diff podwer for that?


----------



## shopaholic1981 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_hey guys, the hd finishing powder, is it okay to use on asian skin tones? can it be used as mattifying powder or should i use a diff podwer for that?_

 
I'm NC37/N40 with yellowish beige undertones /MUFE HD 155 with a drop of MUFE Microperfecting Primer 5 Blue in it (it lightens the 155 slightly enough where it's perfect for me!). I ALWAYS use the MUFE HD powder because it makes your foundation look SOOO GOOD! As for how it looks it photographs, to be honest I haven't tried it enough times yet to see if it flashes white or anything, it's not suppose but everything that's not suppose to flash white on my has so far. 
Oh and a little bit goes a long way with the powder.
As for the mattifying effects of the powder, I have suuper oily skin and I use Cosmedicine's Oil Control Lotion underneath my primer and foundation aaand powder, without it, my face gets a little shiny after a while. 

I use to use MUFE's Super Matte Loose Powder in Apricot Beige 42 over my MAC Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 in NC35 (which was a little light on me but with a little bronzer and this powder it worked just fine) which works really well but i don't use it anymore because I feel like the color is too orangey beige on me. 
I might try Sand 14 next over the MUFE HD Foundation and see how that works because I really like this mattifying powder. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## marquise (Mar 2, 2010)

I got married recently and the make up artist used Estee Lauder Double Wear Light - it was flawless and lasted from 11am until I washed it off at 5am that night! I was so impressed that I went out and bought it for myself.


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 4, 2010)

Cream foundations photograph the best based on my experience.


----------



## PeppermintMocha (Mar 1, 2012)

I know this post hasn't been updated in a while...

  	But, has anyone tried both MAC F&B and MUFE F&B? I have a photo day in a few days and I wanted to switch to a more natural looking foundation.

  	Also, has anybody gotten any reaction of any sort with any of the two products? I have dry and sensitive skin, unfortunately! 

  	PLEASE HELP! Thanks in advance!


----------



## deidre (Mar 22, 2012)

I find that MUFE F&B has a tad more coverage and not quite as dewy of a finish as MAC F&B, but they're both still great products - that on camera I don't think you'd probably be able to tell too much of a difference.  I have very dry skin, and I find that even on mine, the MAC F&B can take ages to dry.  I also find that you can build up MUFE much easier.  But MAC F&B is still a great product, especially if you have decent skin already and don't have the dreaded breakout reaction to their formulas.

  	My absolute favorite photography foundation is Laura Mercier's Silk Creme - or Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua . . . for some reason it photographs pretty well on my skin.


----------



## PeppermintMocha (Mar 22, 2012)

After reading several of reviews, I'm really interested in the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua! Does it look natural off-camera as well? I generally like light coverage and I hate full coverage foundations - it's too heavy!


----------



## PeppermintMocha (Jun 17, 2012)

Just bumping this thread again - is there any one around NC 25-30 (warm undertone) that has found a good shade match with MUFE F&B?


----------



## brandyslove (Jun 19, 2012)

I use colorescience make up for all bridal photography


----------



## 27blysse (Jun 23, 2012)

Sadly, MUFE F&B's fairest Yellow/warm tone is #32- I think this is a bang on match for NC30, but might be a touch dark for 25- I'm a 25 and F&B20 is a better shade match, but the tone (beige) isn't yellow enough for me.  I'd suggest trying #32, if it's too dark, get a sample of #38 (the palest they make, but it's a porcelain pink undertone), and try mixing in a tiny bit to lighten you #32.  We use these foundations in class, and that's been the best so far


----------



## Rita Baumann (Jun 23, 2012)

IMO - The best foundation to photograph is airbrush.  My favorite is Temptu.  OCC makes a great water base airbrush foundation.   Next is the cremes.  I like Kett and Graftobian. (Graftobian has these amazing creme palettes that allow you to have just about every color in your kit!) Next is MUFE face and body.  It's equal to Graftobian and Kett - but expensive.  For an artist/photographer like me the Graftobian palettes are perfect for quality and price.

  	Some tips - 

  	SPF in foundations is reflective. Avoid foundations with SPF for camera work.

  	MUFE HD Powder is great for video - bad for still photos.  Use MUFE super Matte loose powder or MAC Skinfinish Natural to set instead - so you don't give your bride white powder face.


----------



## elenimag (Jun 27, 2012)

Guerlain parere extreme is a great foundation , but its pretty expensive!
  	MUFE HD is my HG! I love it! medium to full coverage without being heavy, wears well, gives a natural matte finish and it photographs very well. Also it has a great selection of colors!
  	Not like some brands that their foundations are too yellow or too pink! It has a color for every undertone.


----------



## Tiana Le-She (Oct 3, 2012)

I like to use MAC's studio sculpt for my brides, its a very nice medium to full coverage foundation,long wearing and water resistant and it is a natural finish. This way if she cries she wont mess up her make up. I also like it because you can sheer it with a moisturizer. This photographs very very well.  Also MAC's Studio fix is good for brides too, just remember you do not need to apply a lot because it is a full coverage foundation with a matte finish, so too much will make her look cakey!

  	just my 2 cents


----------



## sonia23577 (Apr 15, 2013)

*I am fairly new to the line of Wedding makeup. I have started, wish me luck.   I don't have much of a budget. I need to know what are must haves to start. Especially where foundation is concerned. I keep hearing MUFE and that sounds great except that they are almost $50 a bottle. How many will I get to cater to ppl? I am nervous and confused. Any advice would be much appreciated. *


----------



## PeppermintMocha (Jun 29, 2013)

MUFE Face and Body is definitely a great camera friendly foundation. It doesn't have any SPF and it looks/sits naturally on the skin. 

  	I would also recommend NARS Sheer Glow - this foundation also does not have SPF and I find it does give a pretty natural looking finish.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2013)

sonia23577 said:


> *I am fairly new to the line of Wedding makeup. I have started, wish me luck.   I don't have much of a budget. I need to know what are must haves to start. Especially where foundation is concerned. I keep hearing MUFE and that sounds great except that they are almost $50 a bottle. How many will I get to cater to ppl? I am nervous and confused. Any advice would be much appreciated. *


  	Have you taken a look at makeup artist Lisa Eldrige's video ?

  	Here it is :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUa37lniu-Y


----------



## alle685 (Jun 30, 2013)

MUFE HD Foundation!


----------



## JoselynMUA (Jul 30, 2013)

In MUFE HD what shades should I get for my kit?


----------



## ENJMUA (Aug 31, 2013)

sonia23577 said:


> *I am fairly new to the line of Wedding makeup. I have started, wish me luck.   I don't have much of a budget. I need to know what are must haves to start. Especially where foundation is concerned. I keep hearing MUFE and that sounds great except that they are almost $50 a bottle. How many will I get to cater to ppl? I am nervous and confused. Any advice would be much appreciated. *


  If you're on a budget! Start with the Graftobian Palette. You can mix them with a moisturizer to sheer them down/ or stretch them. Once you've made more money from your gigs, then...switch to another brand. But who knows you may not want to. Graftobian Cream palettes are great, no SPF and HD!. Find them at CameraReadyCosmetics.com


----------



## Nikic84 (Dec 8, 2013)

Bumping this... 

  just wanted to know if anyone used the bobbi brown BBU palette for their bridal/photographic work?


----------



## Stuckup makeup (Sep 14, 2014)

I love this post...it has given me some products to investigate


----------



## LisaLisaLii (Sep 23, 2014)

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk and Nars Sheer Glow. My holy grails!


----------



## facetoface (Nov 8, 2014)

anshu7 said:


> i agree with the poster above.makeup forever has good foundations.u cud also try armani silk fabric fdtn. and for cheeks u may want to check out Bobbi brown pot rouge.avoid foundations with spf.


  actually most companies are now moving to a chemical sunblock vs a physical sunblock. If the Foundation says Spf it doesn't necessarily have a physical block in it. it's better to check the ingredients for a product for ingredients that end in oxide instead. You could be missing out on a lot of great foundations.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 8, 2014)

MUFE HD foundation photographs beautiful and doesn't look cakey or overly made up... Just my opinion tho!


----------



## facetoface (Nov 8, 2014)

Couldn't agree more! Completely invisible on camera


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 16, 2014)

good info!


----------

